# Any raptor 660 guys out there??



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

My buddy picked up a 01 660 raptor he started having issues with it. So he took it to the shop. The shop found a lot of problems with the bike and fixed most of them. The issue now is when you go to take off the bike hesitate like its hitting the rev limiter or like a reverse limiter. (is the only way i can explain it) the shop told him it could be the CDI box. We know its not a fuel issue because the shop already went through the carbs replaced everything that needed replacing. Also the bike will start up and idle fine you can even rev it in neutral and it sounds great. but as soon as you put it in gear and go to take off is when it starts giving you problems. He already has a CDI on order. Im just wanting some fresh ideas in the off chance its not the CDI. Thanks


----------



## DangerRanger13 (Jan 18, 2014)

check the parking brake switch on the handle bar.


----------



## The750i (Jun 22, 2011)

^x2


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

Thats what i was thinking too but who ever had the bike before removed it.


----------



## hursteric (Oct 21, 2014)

looks like it was the CDI box. Thing runs like a raped ape.


----------

